# Ascension Island visit - the documents from jbwilcox



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

_I converted John's docs to .PDFs and here they are for your entertainment!_

*Ascension Island Story Part 1*

*Ascension Island Story Part 2*

*Ascension Island Story Part 3*

*Ascension Island Story Part 4*

*Ascension Island Story Part 5*


*Ascension Island Story Part 6*

*Ascension Island Story Part 7*

_Click on the link and it will open in a separate window. Each doc is about 1MB._


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Pete,

That was so easy!

I guess I will have to learn how to do that myself.

Anyway, There has been several people asking about my trip to the Ascension Island so now you have the whole story.

I probably will be going back there several times a year for the next couple of years at least.

John


----------



## 6323 (Jan 17, 2008)

Just read the account(s). 
Very interesting! Looks like it 
could make an interesting place 
to visit for a short time.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

What a strange place! Interesting reading.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

It is a great place to go for a short time. I think it would be hard to stay there for a long time, however, many of the workers have been there for 5-10 years or more.

For example: They have two Air Traffic Controllers. But they only have 3 flights a week! These guys have to be in the control tower 1 hour before the plane takes off and they must stay there until the plane is 100 miles out to sea.

the rest of the time they sit around in their dorm room or go hiking, drinking, gambling, etc. Anything to keep them from going crazy.

The person i relieved not only does the lab work, she also has volunteered as the leader of the Heritage Foundation and she also conducts the Catholic Church services, even though she is not even Catholic.; Even at that she has to work hard to find things to keep her busy.

I considered it to be a Paid Vacation. 

I hope to go back as a relief Medical technologist in the future.

John


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Great read, and a very interesting place/group of people. I love stories of obscure places like that. 

Later, 

K


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Very interesting read. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Very interesting read, nice to learn about a out of the way place like that.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

John; 

Thank you for the fine documenting of your stay on Ascension Island. 

Pete; 

Thank you for posting the pdf files. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

It was a great trip. I am certainly looking forward to going back again, probably in August of this year.

John


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice article.. Been watching from the time you started the post.. tks for sharing it with us..


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I was just notified today that they want me back on Ascension Island. I will be leaving on Saturday, arriving on the 31st of May. This visit will conclude on 18 June.

Apparently the Lab Tech has had a medical emergency and will be returning to Florida tomorrow on the outgoing Air Transport International flight. They have an important inspection coming up on 6 June and will need me to prepare for it.

I am also scheduled to go back down there on 27 July and again on 27 September for about 15 days each time.

I have now been given computer access while down there after completing a lengthy security clearance form last week.


Weather should be in the mid 80's during the day and in the 70's at night.

The turtle breeding season will be coming to an end, but I should be able to see the baby turtles hatching and making a mad dash to the ocean.

I will have the opportunity to attend 2 or 3 hashes and will do lots of hiking. I hope to find more Devil's Eyeballs at the Devil's Riding School. I hope to get some better pictures of the Wideawake Terns and their young at Mars Bay. 

Hopefully the fish kill which fouled the beaches the last time I was there will be in the past. Millions of Black Fish washed up on the beaches creating a huge stink.

I look forward to the excellent food -- Steak on Thursdays, Seafood on Fridays, Prime Rib on Sundays, Burgers on Saturdays. Most meals have at least 3 entrees, numerous side dishes, great desserts and all you can eat.

I now weigh 191. It will be a struggle to come back at less than 195.

John

PS: I hate the search function. I put in Ascension Island and it came up with nothing! I had to page through several pages before I found this old topic.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow John, sounds like they really liked the job you did down there for them. Sounds like you will be a regular. I'll enjoy reading/seeing more pix!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

PS: I hate the search function 
John, 
The trick is to use a 'site-specific' Google search. I put in "site:mylargescale.com Ascension Island" and this thread was the first item.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Have a wonderful trip, John. What a great adventure.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"Millions of Black Fish washed up on the beaches creating a huge stink." 

EeeeeeW!! 

That is why I stopped using Japanese beetle traps. The traps worked, but were worse than a rancid dead skunk when it came time to throw the bag away. Hope those fishes keep to the ocean this time, John. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

I also am looking forward to new updates from the end of the world or Ascension Island.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

The end of the World?

Actually, with a little imagination it could be the birth of an island if you could imagine some smoke coming out of the 45 volcanic peaks on the island. It must have been quite a site to see many of those volcanoes erupting at the same time.

I think the last time one erupted was about 300 years ago so they are still classified as dormant rather than extinct.

John


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the excellent and informative account, John! A very interesting read!


----------

